# Dogs & beaches



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi'
I've heard from a friend that a blanket ban on dogs on beaches is being brought in by the goverment?.
I know it exists on certain sections of beaches, is this being expanded does anyone know for sure??


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Not heard anything, Phil.

On 'our' beach, we have full access out of season, and certain sections (near to the main town centre beach) have a dog ban from May to October (or something like that). All perfectly reasonable and understandable.

Can't find anything on th'internet :? 

Gerald


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

That's a relief Gerald
I thought they might bring it in for hygiene reasons,Dogs muck & sandcastles don't mix.
I personally clear up after our dog but there's a lot that don't :!:


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

I don't know wether its true or not but would not suprise me with this lot.
Sooner we get rid the better.Fedup with all the bans they imposed by this dictatorship


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

we live in heysham near morecambe ,and the prom and beach are our garden . we have a dog and love taking him out on the beach, but the amount of dog poo left by selfish people who don't clean up after there dogs makes me mad ?? :evil: its these people who spoil it for others as we all get tared with the same brush??
june


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We can't go on our local beaches between May and September but can out of season. I think there is one that can be used in season but forget where it is. We tend to use the fields that are behind our house.


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

In South Devon the Shaldon 'tunnel' beach and Teignmouth River Beach, from The Point up the Estuary can be used by dogs all year round. The main beach is October to April inclusive only.


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Our local beach has a dedicated dog walking area.
You can also walk them anywhere else on the beach so long as it is below the high tide mark.

Seems a reasonable compromise.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We don't live close to a beach but it really makes me mad when we do visit one and see that all the locals who use the beach all through the winter to walk their dogs are banned in high season.

How would non dog owners feel if it was the other way round? "You cannot use the beach from September to May it is for dogs only"! If a count was taken of "usage" of the beach I bet the dog owners would win it and yet they are banned at high season. It's a case of the minority spoiling it for the majority.

Surely there is a way round this poo picking business (excuse the pun)? I once saw a client who's dogs were toiletting indoors. After a long consultation I eventually got to the bottom  of it. She owned a house in London and the fine for not poop scooping in the park etc was £1,000! When one of her dogs wanted to go she would get extremely agitated and chase after the dog to collect the deposit. This upset the dogs so much that they would not "go" on a walk but waited until she was out of the house. A huge fine like that obviously worked on her (even if it upset the dogs). She told me that the streets and parks were immaculate.

Surely it could work on the beaches too?


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi All
We love dogs we lost our dog 7 years ago next week and we miss him. We have talked and talked about another dog but what a heart wrench when they go, maybe one day.

We live meters from a beach and we use it a lot all year, my wife looks after small children and the poo is a big problem, I recall 1 time a dog cocked its leg over 1 of the children the owner laughed and said "sorry".

Im sorry to say I would agree to a total ban on most but with some beaches left for dogs.
Chris


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Not heard anything, Phil.
> 
> On 'our' beach, we have full access out of season, and certain sections (near to the main town centre beach) have a dog ban from May to October (or something like that). All perfectly reasonable and understandable.
> 
> ...


Its the same in Skegness/


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for your replies,Still the normal high season restrictions then.


----------

